# noisy filter



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I60 have a 55 gallon aquarium and I bought a 60 gallon filter for it at a local petstore, the tank sits in my dining room and the filter is really noisy, is there anyway to stop it from making noise, I know all filters make noise but this one makes too much noise, its louder than my washing machine


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Clean the impeller hole and be sure to seat the impeller properly when you reassemble the filter (this fixes 99% of most noisy filter problems). Noise from a filter is generally a piece of gravel/dirt caught near the impeller, but it can also be a loose impeller fitting or even fluctuating electrical current.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think its the impeller, because I cleaned the whole filter yesterday, its annoying, because when I have company over we have to turn off the filter or we can't hear each other, oh and I have sand not gravel


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh well that's as far as I can help you on this topic so good luck on getting
it sorted


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I will try hahaha


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

good luck finding the problem


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

it seems that for this filter i cant remove the impeller...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, what kind of filter is it? It obviously shouldn't sound like that.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Its the petsmart brand 60 gallon filter, marina I think


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Correction the brand is "top fin"


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

First off check the impeller and motor for damage, and clean them. Also make sure your filters arent clogged. Also check to make sure the intake tube and strainer isnt clogged. If thats the model im thinking of, isnt the utube connected to the impeller assembly? If so make sure the impeller isnt hitting the water flow director on it. 

If its none of that, take it back, or buy a new impeller or motor if thats whats wrong.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm assuming there is sand inside the workings of the tank. Get the sand out and the filter should quiet down. I've always loved the penguin biowheel filters.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

AquariumTech said:


> First off check the impeller and motor for damage, and clean them. Also make sure your filters arent clogged. Also check to make sure the intake tube and strainer isnt clogged. If thats the model im thinking of, isnt the utube connected to the impeller assembly? If so make sure the impeller isnt hitting the water flow director on it.
> 
> If its none of that, take it back, or buy a new impeller or motor if thats whats wrong.


yeah the impeller is connected to the utube, and ive been running water through it to get the sand out, it seems to have quited down


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad you sorted it ;-)


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I figured out why its so noisy, my large pleco keeps hitting the tube end, ,moving the impeller


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea that problem happens with a lot of filters with the big round end of the U-tube. I think I mentioned that.


----------

